# Reading clearblue advanced digital ovulation sticks



## Mrs Mac

Can anyone shed any light as to if you can tell ovulation from lines on the clearblue advanced digital ovulation sticks? I’m positive I’ve seen my lines darker but can’t remember when because I haven’t taken photos but will next cycle. 

Last cycle I had 10 days of high and no peak before I went back to negative. 

this cycle I’ve had continuous high for I don’t know how long. 

AF began on 11th July and from 19th July I had high for 10 days, I had this light bleed that lingered but I can’t really call it AF, not sure what it was or it might have been af but just light. 

I’ve since had another about 10 days of high. 

If the lingering light bleeding wasn’t af then I am about cd 54 (longest cycle I’ve had this last year) 

if it was af then I am approx cd 36 

don’t quite think the high fertility for so long adds up with the CD?

anyone had any experience of this / did it result in pregnancy? Thanks, any replies appreciated


----------

